# large tank on groundfloor floorboards



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys just need a little advice I have coming a new fish tank it is a 5 footer and will be 612liter made from 12mm glass so at a rough guess I would say the whole set up once filled will come in around the 800kg Mark so yeah that's a lot of weight!! 
What I didn't think about was the fact that I am in a 1930s semi with floor boards at ground level! The tank will be up next to a load bearing wall will the flooring support the weight?


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

you need a structural engineer fella that's a lot of weight on 85 year old timber.


----------



## g6dds (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a 5ft tank in my house that was build in 1903 so it's a raised floor. Had a look under the floorboards myself and found lots of sleeper walls to help with the load and also a fireplace hearth. I could easily put in a much bigger tank if i wanted too.
Have a look under your floorboards if possible.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey forgot I had put this on here!! The tank is now in (tho not filled yet) and I discovered that where I have put the tank is where the old fire place used to be before the chimney breast was removed. so under 3/4 of the tank is the brick work for the hearth and then the other 1/4 rests on a beam so is very solid! here it is


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I kept fish many years ago in a house that had concrete floors in the back and wooden floors, (over a cellar) in the front. On the concrete there were no problems but on the wooden floor I lost a lot of fish due to stress. When you walked on the floor you could see the water ripple slightly which the fish reacted to. Nothing bred till I moved the tank back to the solid floor. Harry


----------



## g6dds (Apr 1, 2015)

I was very happy when i found the brick build up under my floorboards, gives me an excuse for a bigger tank.
Tanks looks awesome, is it an ND aquatics?


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi adw glad to see you new tank in place, Nick does make a nice aquarium.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep its an ND aquatics and I love it!! very good value for money!! can't wait to get some fish in it tho!!!! gonna be at least 6 weeks probably longer :bash: :banghead:


----------

